# Cause of turbo snails



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

what would cause turbo snails to die?

Params have not been checked-
Not my tank...

Curious-

Thanks


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

seems like your friends kinda suck at keeping SW tank lol. no offence

anyway. to be honest i have no idea. a google search should uncover some info. is this the same tank as the clams are in?

again check the params. anything else effected?

ive never had these sorts of problems so i wouldnt know how to sort it out.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> seems like your friends kinda suck at keeping SW tank lol. no offence
> 
> anyway. to be honest i have no idea. a google search should uncover some info. is this the same tank as the clams are in?
> 
> ...


Not much knowledge to be had around these parts man-Only a few people around this town actually know what they are doing-Kinda sad really.......people just throw crap together and expect it to work-Use cheap equipment on top of things----Makes things really hard around here.

This is the same tank that the clams are in.So Ph is off-as well as calcium-I'm kinda leaning towards the calcium myself being the cause of this.But want reassurance from other's before I try to get him to get things under control-

I refuse to use my equipment to check someone else's tank.......I'll due what i can to get him to invest into the right stuff-But thick headed people just dont get the info sometimes.

Besides a case of algae and the clams along with snails-Nothing else really affected that I can see from eye anyhow....who actually knows though


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Most likely fell off the glass, onto their side or into the sand... they cant turn themselves over once that happens and they are sitting ducks for hermits or anything else...

If all of the snails and inverts die... copper


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> *Most likely fell off the glass, onto their side or into the sand... they cant turn themselves over once that happens and they are sitting ducks for hermits or anything else...*
> 
> If all of the snails and inverts die... copper










this is what happened to alot of my snails.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

my sediments exactly
but for the record my turbos died suddenly in the same week once. 4 of them collapsed... might have been the upside down thing, but parems were all by the book perfect. and my astreas, margeritas and nass snails were all good.. turbos smell the worse when dead uch!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

redbellyman21 said:


> my sediments exactly
> but for the record my turbos died suddenly in the same week once. 4 of them collapsed... might have been the upside down thing, but parems were all by the book perfect. and my astreas, margeritas and nass snails were all good.. turbos smell the worse when dead uch!


Your sediments? Its completely possible that 4 of them fell off the glass and died in one week, or they ended up in the sand and were attacked. I stick my arm in my tank to "stand up" turbos that have fallen off the rocks or glass all the time. Hermit crabs are buttholes and i frequently find mine trying to kill my snails at any chance they get... i have watched one of my hermits "riding" a large turbo up the glass, trying to pinch and kill it.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

my sediments were to the possible copper killer. I am admitting its possible for my turbos dying from hermit crabs but I mean there was a lot of more realistic shells they could have taken. My turbos never fell at least as much as my margeritas do/have


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

redbellyman21 said:


> my sediments were to the possible copper killer. I am admitting its possible for my turbos dying from hermit crabs but I mean there was a lot of more realistic shells they could have taken. My turbos never fell at least as much as my margeritas do/have


Turbos have a cone shaped shell, and cant get off their side if they fall, or do well in the sand... other snails can

And if it was copper that killed them, it would kill every other invert in your tank... hermits, anemones, snails, crabs etc

Come to think of it, they could have starved depending on the size of the snails and the size of your tank/algae growth.


----------

